

Marmoset conversation - breadbox
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=7989

======
VladRussian2
when dogs play they frequently visibly take turns ( basically it goes
something like this - Malamut to Chihuahua to "Now i'm doing to issue an
attack call and you are to respond with jumping back" and after that call-
response sequence Chihuahua to Malamut "And now is my turn.."), and it seems
quite possible if monkey would be orchestrating their speech call-response
sequences similarly.

